# Versatile? Ya reckon??



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

They often refer to our Russet Gold loves as the Velcro Vizsla and also as often as the Versatile Vizsla. Today, my Russet Gold boy Astro and his liver and white speckled sister Zsa Zsa, proved just how versatile they really are...................

There were two head of Cattle which had managed to cross the fence from the neighbouring property and were making a right mess. The first day we came across them on a walk, they took off down the hill once they spotted us. Two large black beef cattle. Not sure what breed they were. Big and black. One Heifer and one Steer. (Hey, forgive me, I haven't handled cattle since i was a kid  )

So, this morning, we went up the hill from a different direction, crested the hill and made sure they were still in the same spot. Then went back to the top of the hill and opened the gate which adjoins the two properties. Then we circled back around the base of the hill and walked up along the fence line where we knew they were.

The dogs started out as wingmen with one each side of me. Caution being the better part of valour in their eyes. Why wouldn't it be. Your 60lb and your stalking up to something unknown which weighs more than ten times what you do......... I'd be cautious too.... 

As we got closer, i watched the cattle carefully waiting until I could sense they were going to break, then I hand signalled the dogs to push up. Timing was great, the cattle bolted the second that the dogs moved ahead of me, giving them confidence to keep pushing the cattle up the hill. They never got too close, just enough to keep the cattle moving, then they would stop and wait for me to signal the direction we wanted them going.

The three of us managed to herd them up the hill and across to the open gate and into the neighbours property where they belonged... Who'd a thought.............Those hunting dogs can also herd!!!!  

Truly versatile


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing Ozkar, I enjoy reding your posts. The insight you provide makes me sometimes pause and think the way I communicate with the dog.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know if this counts, but Riley definitely "herds" the cat back into the house when she escapes... I only discovered this recently after running around the backyard trying to catch the silly cat. Riley came outside to see what was going on and I told her "get the cat in the house" and pointed toward the door. I was shocked when she actually listened and chased Lisa back into the house!!! 

... and everyone says herding cats is impossible.... 8)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> Thank you for sharing Ozkar, I enjoy reding your posts. The insight you provide makes me sometimes pause and think the way I communicate with the dog.


I am very lucky to have been rather ill in the last 18 months. I have never spent as much time with any dogs as I have with these two and even Ozkar although we haven't seen him for nearly three months. But it's been a blessing in some ways.

The insight however isn't from me though DC. It's from them. It's amazing how much more a human can learn when there are no other distractions, just you and the dog/s.............  I may have learnt as much in the last 18 months, as I had in the previous 44 years....


----------

